
20 states take aim at 3D gun company, sue to get files off the Internet - nickysielicki
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/07/20-states-take-aim-at-3d-gun-company-sue-to-get-files-off-the-internet/
======
nickysielicki
See also: [https://www.scribd.com/document/385100943/Letter-
Washington-...](https://www.scribd.com/document/385100943/Letter-Washington-v-
Defense-Distributed-7-31-18)

